# Another Fat tire bike with BBSHD review



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have been riding a Haibike/Bosch CX for 4 years, a Santa Cruz Hightower/ Revel Propulsion for 1 year and wanted to assist my Giant Yukon fat tire bike, 

I ordered BBSHD from Luna, a 48 volt/17 amp battery (with a locking mount system which bolts to the bottle cage threaded bosses) and Lekkie 40t chainring from EMPowered cycles
The Lekkie 40t has the least number of teeth that has enough inward offset to duplicate the chain line that the bike came with.

I would prefer the lower gearing of the Lekkie 28t or 30t chainrings but that would make the chain line not acceptable if you wanted to use the 50t or the 4 biggest cogs of a 1x12 cassette. 

I disagree with those that claim the BBSHD has so much torque that lower gearing is not necessary.


Plus
Very quiet, adequate power in assist mode, amazing power when adding full throttle with pedal assist, very easy and clean installation.
History of being very reliable.
Nice, fairly small display with great switch for powering it up and choosing assist levels.

Negative 
Expensive, heavy, chain line issues if you need the low gearing for the terrain that I ride requires.
Not torque assist.
Power surges momentarily when you stop pedaling or want to shift. (needs brake and shifting switch to stop the motor surge when you stop pedaling and stress on the drive system when shifting)
You can back pedal to stop the surging.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Strongly suggest you edit your post to delete mention of power in watts. Else your thread will be locked. BBS H D is sort of a no-no but one thousand is a guaranteed lock.

FWIW


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Old and Slow
I appreciate your comment which I never considered the implications.
Interestingly in pedal assist mode, the BBSHD seems to have less assist than my 4 year Bosch CX Gen 3 on very steep climbs.
I attribute that to not being able to gear the BBSHD as low as the Bosch.
I noticed that mtbiker edited my post earlier today which is OK by me


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

My reason for sharing my limited experience with the BBSHD is that I had to get it out of my system and try it after hearing about it for while.
My conclusion is that is not worth the cost, weight and performance unless you want to assist a fat bike that you already have.

You can buy a complete Giant hard tail Mt bike (it is not a fat tire bike) with a Yamaha motor for only $700 more than I spent on the motor kit.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

highroad 2 said:


> Expensive, heavy, chain line issues if you need the low gearing for the terrain that I ride requires.
> Not torque assist.
> Power surges momentarily when you stop pedaling or want to shift. (needs brake and shifting switch to stop the motor surge when you stop pedaling and stress on the drive system when shifting)
> You can back pedal to stop the surging.


You can program much of that surge out in the software. I like the cadence PAS as I want more control over climbing. The chain line is correctable as you have found out.

I do not understand your comment about not having low enough gearing. I have a 42 tooth chainring and 46 tooth cog on the cassette. I have not tried to climb stuff that I could not climb in the 11K miles that I have had the bike.

Give it some time to get use to it. Then decide.


----------

